# Airplane travel with flasks?



## aquacorps (Nov 3, 2006)

Has anyone traveled by air with a flask recently? I will be attending the paph guild in California in January and I was wondering if I could bring flasks home in my carry-on bag. Rusty


----------



## Stephan (Nov 5, 2006)

Where do you hail from Rusty?

Different strokes for different folks you know 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 5, 2006)

Is there still a ban on carrying liquids?


----------



## aquacorps (Nov 5, 2006)

I am from Connecticut in the United States. The Flask will travel only in the United States. The liquid issue has me worried and I don't want a problem at the gate. rusty


----------



## L I Jane (Nov 5, 2006)

To be on the safe side I'd ship them home.You wouldn't want them to be confiscated.


----------



## lienluu (Nov 5, 2006)

I do not think you can anymore. I know someone who routinely flies out to his flasker to pick-up his flasks and carries them onboard. Since the new regulations he has not been able to do this so he's had them shipped. You could pack them in your check-in, but i don't know how jumbled they'd get.


----------



## Marco (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Lien I was wondering about this myself.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 5, 2007)

lienluu said:


> You could pack them in your check-in, but i don't know how jumbled they'd get.



I don't think they would get any more jumbled than any of our oh so "wonderful" shipping services would care for them. Besides, they would have to get on a plane somewhere anyway, right?


----------



## Heather (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh, my sister tried to bring home some homemade plum jam in her carry on and it was conviscated because it was more than 3oz. Apparently anything gelatinous is regarded as a liquid so I would imagine flasks would be out also.


----------

